# Holztiger Farmhouse vs. Ostheimer



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've had my eye on the Holztiger farmhouse for quite a while for DS1 (and now DS2!). Anyone have it? I'm especially in love with the size; it seems great for multiple children to play.

That said, I also love the Ostheimer farmhouse...I think the colors are lovely and like the fact that the back opens for easier access to the interior.

Can anyone help me out here? Have one or the other or seen both IRL? If it wasn't for the size, I think I'd go for the Ostheimer, but that's a real sticking point for me!

(Oh, and my DH was going to make one but his work schedule has picked up so much there's no way now. Plus, he's working on rebuilding and installing his pipe organ in the living room and since I'm willing to live with that process we're going to purchase this.







)


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't seen either one IRL, but I love Ostheimer so much more than Holztiger when it comes to animals. We only have three wood animals so far, but the two Ostheimer ones are so much nicer to touch and look at. The paint/stain on the Holztiger bear that we have is starting to chip a bit on his feet and we have only had it for a couple of weeks, but the two Ostheimer animals look perfect after a couple of weeks of hard toddler play.

I was drooling over the stable the other day and then realized that I really need to wait and see if DS actually continues to enjoy his animals before investing in much more. I seriously want to buy these toys so I can play with them!


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I seriously want to buy these toys so I can play with them!









Aghh! Me too!









Thanks for your reply! I've heard a few people say that they prefer the Ostheimer animals. We have a pretty good sized collection of the Holztiger animals already. We've had a really good experience with them thus far. Are the Holztiger and Ostheimer animals the same size?

I think I might go with the Holztiger because of the size, but I know a few bloggers who have the Ostheimer house and love it!


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Personally, I think the Ostheimer is more attractive... I'm sure they will love either one!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zuzu822* 
Aghh! Me too!









Thanks for your reply! I've heard a few people say that they prefer the Ostheimer animals. We have a pretty good sized collection of the Holztiger animals already. We've had a really good experience with them thus far. Are the Holztiger and Ostheimer animals the same size?

I think I might go with the Holztiger because of the size, but I know a few bloggers who have the Ostheimer house and love it!

Sorry, I lost track of this thread. The Ostheimer and Holztiger animals are the same scale. When I first splurged on our very first two, I bought an Ostheimer dog and a Holztiger bear. I didn't even realize that they were different companies, but once they came home, I realized that the dog was MUCH nicer than the bear. I have not pushed DS toward any particular animal, but he definitely gravitates toward his Ostheimer animals.
The bear has seen very little play, but the dog (and cow now) are so loved that they often accompany us out for the day. DS had to sleep with his cow on the first night too.









I am not bashing the Holztiger animals at all BTW. They are really nice, but the Ostheimer's are like cashmere compared to wool. Both are natural and nice, but DS (and I) prefer the softer colors and curves of Ostheimer.

We are super low income, so it definitely means fewer toys overall, but they are worth it so far!!


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Sorry, I lost track of this thread. The Ostheimer and Holztiger animals are the same scale. When I first splurged on our very first two, I bought an Ostheimer dog and a Holztiger bear. I didn't even realize that they were different companies, but once they came home, I realized that the dog was MUCH nicer than the bear. I have not pushed DS toward any particular animal, but he definitely gravitates toward his Ostheimer animals.
The bear has seen very little play, but the dog (and cow now) are so loved that they often accompany us out for the day. DS had to sleep with his cow on the first night too.









I am not bashing the Holztiger animals at all BTW. They are really nice, but the Ostheimer's are like cashmere compared to wool. Both are natural and nice, but DS (and I) prefer the softer colors and curves of Ostheimer.

We are super low income, so it definitely means fewer toys overall, but they are worth it so far!!

Thanks for the update! I haven't made a decision yet-- I really like the look of the Ostheimer, but the size of the Holztoger, so it may come down to drawing straws!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zuzu822* 
Thanks for the update! I haven't made a decision yet-- I really like the look of the Ostheimer, but the size of the Holztoger, so it may come down to drawing straws!

Yes, with the size difference, I would definitely have a very hard time deciding. I think the larger size would make a huge difference if more than one child were playing with it at the same time. Definitely post an update once you have it to let us know what your kiddos think of it!


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, someone on the Waldorf forum alerted me that the Holzkram farmhouse was available again, so we went with that!

http://thewoodenwagon.com/Merchant2/...t_Code=FHZ0070

After I saw it on Quiet Hours Toys, it became my first choice because of the in-between size, color, and outbuildings but reading their blog, I was pretty confident it wouldn't be available for quite some time. We ordered the Holztiger then two days later discovered that the Holzkram was available through the Wooden Wagon. Fortunately we were able to cancel the other order (long story there), and had the Holzkram in 48 hours!

We all adore it! I think it's going to get tons of play for years to come!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks beautiful! So glad you love it!!!!


----------

